# Spring Television You're Most Looking Forward To



## Handra (Jan 10, 2014)

In my opinion, Spring is the best time for television. All the crappy network (at least in America) shows have debuted and flopped, and the prestige dramas, premium cable shows, as well as the new and edgy come out. 

This Spring, here's my list of most looking forward to: 

House of Cards (Netflix)
Continuum (SyFy/CTV)
Helix (SyFy)
Game of Thrones (HBO)
Mad Men (AMC)
Da Vinci's Demons (Starz) 
Intelligence (CBS)
Hannibal (NBC)

Also, since I'm new to the UK, any Brits have some suggestions for Spring shows I should pick up on? Unfortunately, I find myself still wandering to American television, although I've discovered some very spectacular British shows (and I don't mean Downton Abbey or Doctor Who)


----------



## ratsy (Jan 10, 2014)

I am looking forward to House of Cards seasons two as well and Mad Men is one of my favorite all time shows 

Not sure what else I am waiting for...I am behind a season or two on most shows so unless I catch up I will end up watching them later anyways

I was happy to see the new season of Community start up early January.  They have had a couple great episodes already.


----------



## JoanDrake (Jan 10, 2014)

I notice you didn't mention *Justified*, (FX) which has just begun a new season and will probably be repeating it in the Spring. It is written mainly by Elmore Leonard and very much has his unique stamp, what else need I say?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 11, 2014)

Revolution, anyone? Almost Human? Mob City? American Horror Story?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 11, 2014)

I won't be watching Game of Thrones, due to lack of satellite TV, but will order the boxset when it comes out.

Otherwise, there's suddenly quite a lot of TV on now I want to watch. I've been watching the Stargate programmes on Pick for over a year (it'll be odd when they stop), and now they've got Battlestar Galactica on Mondays too.

BBC4 is showing The Bridge on Saturdays (I think), and an Egyptian programme on Thursdays. And Top Gear/Six Nations will be on fairly soon.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the return of Sleepy Hollow, its a nice little show which isnt too full of itself and is rather well acted. American Horror story is another one I'm looking forward to, just plain weird, truly an inventive disturbing series. Walking dead should be back soon, I am amazed they are still finding people still alive after all thats happened! The forthcoming alien invasion in Downtown Abbey is something I cant wait to see either......


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 15, 2014)

I like The Walking Dead, but I think it'll be quite some time before it's available on Freeview. For some reason it's hidden away on Five Star (or was last time, I think).


----------



## Kylara (Jan 15, 2014)

Sleepy Hollow is a great little gem of a show I think, exactly what you said Ice fyre


----------



## Idoru (Jan 21, 2014)

Does anyone know what's going on with Once Upon a Time?


----------



## svalbard (Jan 24, 2014)

http:// http://m.youtube.com/results?q=the%20strain%20trailer&sm=1

Looking forward to this one. Reading the books from Guillermo Del Toro at the moment and the story is pretty good so far.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking forward to the return of Blacklist on Sky Living.

James Spader is superb!


----------



## svalbard (Jan 25, 2014)

svalbard said:


> http:// http://m.youtube.com/results?q=the%20strain%20trailer&sm=1
> 
> Looking forward to this one. Reading the books from Guillermo Del Toro at the moment and the story is pretty good so far.



The Strain - Eclipse - YouTube

This link should work now.


----------

